# AiO umbaubar?



## OstD3utscher (2. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe zurzeit eine Corsair 110 für die Kühlung meiner CPU und möchte jetzt meine Grafikkarte mit einbinden.Ein zweiter Radiator, AGB und neue Pumpe sind schon bestellt aber bekomme ich die AiO überhaupt auseinander um den Radiator mit neuen Fittingen für meine neuen Schläuche auszustatten? Oder würde mein neuer Radiator der: EK Water Blocks EK-CoolStream RAD XTX 360 (64mm dick) schon für meinen z.Z. noch i7 4770k und meine Inno3D Ichill 780ti DHS ( Werks OC ) ausreichen.  

Vielleicht hat da ja schon wer Erfahrungen mit gesammelt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2016)

Sorry, der Name AiO sagt schon alles aus, die Durchlauferhitzer sind nicht für Umbauten gedacht. Entweder für die Karte ein entsprechendes Modell wählen oder die Altlasten verkaufen und was gescheites kaufen. Die Frage wäre auch ob der CPU Kühler als solches die Spiele mitmacht


----------



## OstD3utscher (2. Januar 2016)

Ich glaube ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt. ich möchte von der AiO nurnoch den 280er radiator Radiator benutzen der ganze Rest landet im "Müll" hab nur angst das der neue 360er Radiator alleine nicht ausreicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Januar 2016)

Wenn du den Radiator vom Rest abbekommst und in die dann vorhandenen Löcher ein sauberes 1/4 Zoll Gewinde reinschneidest dass gängige Tüllen draufpassen und es dicht ist gehts theoretisch. Sinnvoll ists aber nicht wenn man nicht sowieso das passende Equipment für einen solchen Umbau im Keller hat.


----------



## OstD3utscher (2. Januar 2016)

Ok, möglich wäre es das zutun aber dabei würde ich mir wohl nur das innere des Radiators verdrecken. Würde ich denn mit einem 360er Radiator mit einer dicke von 64mm mein System vernünftig gekühlt bekomme oder muss es mehr sein... ich nutze mein pc nur zum spielen und Übertakten ist auch nicht geplant.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Januar 2016)

Ein 360er Radiator kann bei etwas flotteren Lüftern (die bei der Dicke sowieso nötig sind) gute 300 W an Abwärme (erträglich laut) wegschaffen. Wenn ich eine 780Ti und nen 4770K unter Vollast betreibe komme ich auch etwa da raus, sprich ja, es würde (knapp) reichen. Erwarte aber nicht, dass die Temperaturen besonders niedrig oder das System besonders leise ist, besonders mit OC wird es sehr knapp.


----------



## the_leon (2. Januar 2016)

Vllt. wäre es am sinnvollsten, die 110 zu verticken und vom geld nen 280er Radi kaufen...


----------



## OstD3utscher (2. Januar 2016)

Vielen dank für die Hilfe... hab die 110 an nen freund verkauft und nen zweiten 360er mit 6 Noctua NF-F12 bestellt.

Sehr gute und schnelle Hilfe hin in der Community.
Bin schwer beeindruckt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2016)

Ok dann ist ja alles geklärt und die Wahl war richtig so.


----------

